# Knitting for Premature Babies



## little*red

Hi all,
recently ive started up a website to encourage people to knit baby garments for their local hospial SCBU/NICU. this is the link

https://www.geocities.com/earlyangelsproject/

if you like knitting or know any one that does it has loads and loads of free patterns for premature babies so feel free to have a look if you are a knitter.
we also accept donations of knitted garments too.
if anyone has any feedback it would be greatly appreciated.
Raynor xxx


----------



## Amanda

Aww, that's a lovely idea hun. :hugs: Sorry, I can't knit for toffee though!:blush::rofl:


----------



## Tilly

Nice idea but im sorry I can't knit very well otherwise it's something I would be interested in doing.


----------



## ALI

I think this is a great idea as many parents can't afford to buy the extra small clothes, especially if like us the money was going on travelling costs and parking, we had a 120 mile round trip to Portsmouth Hospital every day for 9 weeks until Charlotte was well enough to be moved to a closer hospital.

I don't think she started wearing clothes until she reached 2 lbs but we have already donated her clothes up to 4 lbs to our NICU unit at Frimely Park, Surrey where she spent her last 5 weeks.

We can't knit but I can ask various Aunts who will be more than happy to , as they knitted outfits for Charlotte when she was very tiny


----------



## Tilly

Wow ALI thats a long time! We had to get a bus in the freezing cold for about 20 mins each way (it was near xmas). On Xmas day, we had to pay loads for a taxi there and back! I can't imagine 120 miles!

Bethanie wore some of the little clothes in hospital (she wasn't premie but they let all the babys in SCBU wear them, they accidentally (or maybe not) packed Bethanie's cardigan in the bag for us.. we kept it for the memories!


----------



## turbo_mom

That's a really nice idea :) I myself don't knit but I have been sewing clothes and blankets for Angel all of which will be donated to our hospital when she outgrows them. They always need lots of linens :) If I could knit I would donate!!


----------



## ALI

Hi Tillly, I still have Charlotte's CPAP cap from back in July this year when she weighed 1lb 5 oz, we forget that she literally used to be the size of my hand. She was on CPAP for 6 weeks.

Frimely Park cannot handle babies uder 28 weeks so Samantha was rushed by Hospital to Portsmouth to give birth , I could only see Charlotte Saturday's and Sunday's as I had to work during the week, which was very hard to deal with. Samantha went every day and it took and her an hour and a half each way. we must have done over 5000 miles.

She was at Portsmouth for 9 weeks as the brain infection she had was a form of meningitis (passed on via Sam's original Thursh infection)and they gave her a 1% chance of surviving, but after 8 weeks of the strongest antibiotics they had she beat it and is now a bonny 8 lbs.

Anyway this knitting idea is very good and thanks to the folks who added this thread we should check with our NICU units to ask what is the size they need the most , probably 2-4 lb baby grows.


----------



## Helen

Hi Gaynor

I've passed your website onto my knitter. She's a work colleague and friend of mine and you may remember she did all this for me when our two were born:

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a283/HelenandBill/Web-4.jpg

She gave me three more jumpers each for Charlotte and Thomas yesterday although they are considerably bigger than the first lot were! 

I saw you have a pattern for Iggle Piggle.... please can I have it?

Great idea BTW.

Helen

xx


----------



## little*red

hey Helen ive pmed you about the iggle piggle pattern, its a word document so needs to be sent via email. I'm currently half way through the pattern its really easy to follow, i'm sure a more experienced knitter would finsih it in no time :D .


----------



## lilmumma

this is such a good idea, Kabe is still in Early babyX3 clothing, and i dont believe how much it costs, whilst he was in hospital he had knitted which was given to us by the hospital and their knitters lol. He has some of them here as they are allowed to keep them after. I'd love to be able to do it, but i doubt i can knit very well, plus the time is none existant in our house right now lol.

It's a fabulous idea, and i have sent my Aunts to the site lol, they are continuing to knit for us :D


----------



## pussy cat10

u no tat iggle piggles pattern you hav u wundnt by chance stil have it?if u do can i please have it. tanxs xx


----------

